# Planet Earth: Shallow Seas: Living Reefs



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

Planet Earth: Shallow Seas: Living Reefs : Video : Discovery Channel


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link Joey


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Joey, the whole Planet Earth series is awesome.


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

Yeah thx! I just watched the Open Oceans one the other day and it was cool.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

yea i love to observe everything that is about salt water very intresting what you can learn


----------

